# Killer Funnel-Web Spiders Invade Sydney - Australasia, World



## News Bot (Jan 23, 2010)

*Published On:* 23-Jan-10 02:00 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Health

Forget sharks and crocodiles: the real menace at this time of year, at least for suburban Sydney sider's, is a backyard spider whose bite can kill you in the space of two hours......................... 












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 23, 2010)

Qoute
"he spiders are most active in the breeding season, which is normally in February, but weather conditions such as those seen recently can bring them out earlier. Found mainly in eastern Australia, they are said to be able to leap 18 inches, and their fangs can penetrate soft shoes and fingernails."Qoute/
18 inches, 
This is the first iv heard about this invasion, i guess we better start stock piling weaponry


----------



## wranga (Jan 23, 2010)

its been on both tv and radio in the last couple of weeks about the high numbers found already this summer. in one interview with a lady from the gosford reptile park, she was saying it could be due to the earlier rainfall and temperatures that have brought them out earier this summer.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd suggest its probably the rainfall we've had recently in sydney. when i lived up at kenthurst we used to get quite a few large females around after rain at this time of the year, but in years with less rainfall, there were noticeably less around..


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw a segment on Sunrise TV about 2 months ago from Australian reptile park and they were milking the funnelwebs...They had them in small containers which were only a few inches high...they said it is a complete myth that they can jump.

Also, to my knowledge no one has been killed since the anti venom was introduced....Finally, FIO...treatment for funnel web bite is very similar to that for Venomous snake bite....a compression bandage on the limb and minimise movement where possible...and get to any hospital for the anti venom.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

It's times like this that I'm happy I live in QLD!! 
Although the rest of my family live in Gosford, and are always finding them to take to the park (as there's always the call out that if you find them, don't kill them, but bring them to us.) Hmmm, note to self : will not be going down to Grandma's 80th birthday without very high platform shoes that will squash spiders underfoot.
Also, they're ground dwelling spiders, which means they can't jump, but can climb (not walls but trees with good gripping bark), and they have to come DOWN upon you with their fangs in order to inject their venom. If you're ever bitten, you have only 2 mins to call the ambulance before you start to lose conciousness, so do it quick! And if you're with someone who's been bitten, don't wash the bite site, and bandage just as you would for snake bite.

You're right, no one has died since the anti venom was made,a nd for all who read this comment, you gotta borrow the book "See Australia and Die" from your local library and read the funnel web story from the "suburbia" chapter. It's one of the most amazing things I've EVER read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It tells the story of the first ever human to be tested with the anti venom!! 
Oh, and by the way, all other animals (not insects) aren't bothered by the funnel webs bite. Only primates and humans!


----------

